
Html2canvas - screenshots with JavaScript - keyle
http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/
======
giaskaylee
Another piece of evidence that's foreboding the upcoming uprising of the
HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript (we need an acronym for this!) era: screenshot rendering
entirely in JavaScript.

Time to jump onto the revolution wagon if you haven't done so yet!

